# Mining jobs for mechanics



## kais mummy (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi everyone 
Me and my partner are looking to move so he can get a job in the mines with his mechanics trade. 
He has no previous mining experience but 5 years mechanics experience. 
We have a 8 month old son so we are hoping to find a place where they provide housing for families as we would like to stay together as a family as our son is so young. We don't mind where in Australia tht we relocate to, we r in Sydney atm. 
Would be great if anyone had some info for us! 
Rachel


----------

